# Grammar skills.



## MydogCody (Aug 17, 2014)

I have been a member of this forum for about the past year. Most of the threads that are started are described in broken English and I sometimes have no idea what they are talking about and I can't help what I don't understand, or I get a response that is in text language that only that person can decipher. My hope is that this forum starts to encourage people to speak in complete sentences so that a meaningful dialogue can ensue. I am not advocating grammar nazis that belittle a person, but a response that brings attention to those who are having trouble writing the English language so that people can communicate more thoroughly. I only bring to the attention of others because lately I have seen some thread post and responses that I assume are made by retarded people (bless their hearts).


----------



## ficklejester (Aug 17, 2014)

Your title is grammatically incorrect. Your post contains grammatical anomalies as well. 

Ironic sarcasm aside- I used to have the same ideals. But if you learn to accept that people sometimes ignore grammar or are uneducated, you will find public forums more tolerable. You might even learn something.


----------



## MydogCody (Aug 17, 2014)

I think you were looking to be trollish and didn't comprehend my post. Reread it, dude.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 17, 2014)

i just don't understand what we as mods are supposed to do about bad grammar? ban a member who misspells three words? ban someone who uses you're instead of your, or there for their or they're? if we did nothing but go around and correct everyone's grammar, we'd never have time to take care of the important things on the site that need our attention..
not only that, but a lot of people who post here do so and english isn't their first language..


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 17, 2014)

I once read a series of paragraphs. In one, the first and last letter of every word remained in place while the rest was jumbled. Another paragraph had random words switched
Etc.you get the idea
... was to see whether it was still legible and how hard you had to struggle. Most people read it perfectly fine, in fact many people didnt notice.
Like this YouTube video someone showed me and a gorilla did some shit but you don't notice....


Soooo my point being. Why do people complain about grammar? Can you really not understand what they were trying to say? If so, maybe its not their intelligence or grammar use that should be questioned.
You say he was looking to be trollish, I think these things warrant it..
Good day sir.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Aug 17, 2014)

Bad grammar is the way of the world now.


----------



## sunni (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah not much we can do about that I suggest simply help in threads you can understand sorry


----------



## MydogCody (Aug 18, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i just don't understand what we as mods are supposed to do about bad grammar? ban a member who misspells three words? ban someone who uses you're instead of your, or there for their or they're? if we did nothing but go around and correct everyone's grammar, we'd never have time to take care of the important things on the site that need our attention..
> not only that, but a lot of people who post here do so and english isn't their first language..


You are the only person who spoke of banning a person. I can't have a debate with you and what you make up inside your head. Google translate would fix anybodies problem with English. Raising the bar is the only thing I spoke of.


----------



## MydogCody (Aug 18, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> I once read a series of paragraphs. In one, the first and last letter of every word remained in place while the rest was jumbled. Another paragraph had random words switched
> Etc.you get the idea
> ... was to see whether it was still legible and how hard you had to struggle. Most people read it perfectly fine, in fact many people didnt notice.
> Like this YouTube video someone showed me and a gorilla did some shit but you don't notice....
> ...


I feel like I live in a sea of retarded people on a daily basis. Some of these are college educated retards. The bar is set so that everyone can slither over it. 

You also warrant being a troll, nice.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 18, 2014)

So what is the solution? Force those with poor grammar skills to take classes? Send a translator to their home to input their questions for them? Ban them from the internet? Not going to happen. If you can't understand someone, just tell them you can't understand them. They can fix the problem, or not. There are posts I have ignored because they were unintelligible. Their problem doesn't become mine. Not letting other people's problems effect you will make your life less stressful.


----------



## vostok (Aug 18, 2014)

MydogCody said:


> I have been a member of this forum for about the past year. Most of the threads that are started are described in broken English and I sometimes have no idea what they are talking about and I can't help what I don't understand, or I get a response that is in text language that only that person can decipher. My hope is that this forum starts to encourage people to speak in complete sentences so that a meaningful dialogue can ensue. I am not advocating grammar nazis that belittle a person, but a response that brings attention to those who are having trouble writing the English language so that people can communicate more thoroughly. I only bring to the attention of others because lately I have seen some thread post and responses that I assume are made by retarded people (bless their hearts).


*I totally agree, I'm on other sites too, not english, and once I return here...its like the IQ drops 10 fold ....lol English is a challenge in any case, Google Translator is burning hot on this site ...and often fucks up, but really you have to ask why do nth americans speak english anyway...? should it not be spanish? as their behavior is so similar to what most would see as latin social customs to that of low class english coal miners ....lol
But fear not, do understand that cannabis in most occasion's is used as a medicine, and hence many of the users are in dire need of this drug, as many are dysfunctional ADHD patients whether they know it or not*


----------



## charface (Aug 18, 2014)

I dont need any.
My points are very pointed.


----------



## sunni (Aug 18, 2014)

MydogCody said:


> You are the only person who spoke of banning a person. I can't have a debate with you and what you make up inside your head. Google translate would fix anybodies problem with English. Raising the bar is the only thing I spoke of.


What it comes down is we are one of the largest marijuana growing websites and free to use for anyone there's not much we can do about people's spelling sorry


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 18, 2014)

If the bar was raised half of us wouldn't be allowed in.


----------



## CaretakerDad (Aug 18, 2014)

Lazy writers are likely lazy researchers and lazy growers. It is hard to engage in scientific debates with folks who believe Wikipedia is a source and can't or wont attempt to use acceptable language including terms or know how to cite a source. Nobody is asking anybody especially any Mod to police.the forum for grammar or spelling. We all make mistakes, this was just a call for common courtesy when asking advice from those of us that are actually educated in the sciences.


----------



## charface (Aug 18, 2014)

Honsetly im just stupid but get a pass because god watches over retards n children


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 18, 2014)

CaretakerDad said:


> Lazy writers are likely lazy researchers and lazy growers. It is hard to engage in scientific debates with folks who believe Wikipedia is a source and can't or wont attempt to use acceptable language including terms or know how to cite a source. Nobody is asking anybody especially any Mod to police.the forum for grammar or spelling. We all make mistakes, this was just a call for common courtesy when asking advice from those of us that are actually educated in the sciences.


Someone needs a lesson in run-on sentences.


----------



## charface (Aug 18, 2014)

Doctors write like shit.
they do alright.
Dure they get punctuation n spelling but it means jack shit because only a pharmacist can eventually read it.
Wife is a nurse


----------



## CaretakerDad (Aug 18, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> Someone needs a lesson in run-on sentences.


I disagree but I can clearly understand what you said, thanks.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 24, 2014)

CaretakerDad said:


> Lazy writers are likely lazy researchers and lazy growers. It is hard to engage in scientific debates with folks who believe Wikipedia is a source and can't or wont attempt to use acceptable language including terms or know how to cite a source. Nobody is asking anybody especially any Mod to police.the forum for grammar or spelling. We all make mistakes, this was just a call for common courtesy when asking advice from those of us that are actually educated in the sciences.


Wikipedia has sources at the bottom of every entry. Hope that helps.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 24, 2014)

Lol that shorthand. We have our own little language..I hated it in college, they teach classes for it
I actually got a new job in r&d so I don't have to worry about that anymore.
I'm loving it too. Compounding meds was fine I guess but intellectually wasn't there for me

I hate when people want me to cite shit. For so many reasons. Like my cdlsa for example, a "designer drug" I created mimicking LSD. Its never been studied, never been made. Making yourself sound a lil stupd, only believe it if you can find it written down somewhere. When I take the time to put out one of those long post s and someone tells me to cite shit. Its like my gameboy froze up and my game didn't save. I aint starting over, I'm buying a new game

Caretaker I didnt know you were educated in the sciences at all


----------



## anzohaze (Aug 24, 2014)

I maake alot of mistakes as I dont use a computer. I have a galaxy s4 which have smaller buttoms and I have bigger fingers also anyone with this phone will tell you the phone will screw up every single word w predictive text and spell check. I cut both of them off. This phone sucks for typing on but its all I have. I personally dont believe commas correct punctuation really matters except in school important stuff absolutely. I suck at punctuations. I will often go back and fix 10 sentences that I typed cause I even say wtf does that say but shit happens. I have not correct one thing in this post and I tried my best with this phone


----------



## CaretakerDad (Aug 24, 2014)

A


Mr.Head said:


> Wikipedia has sources at the bottom of every entry. Hope that helps.


Any idiot (you included) can contribute to Wikipedia, no credible institution or researcher cites Wikipedia. Yes it can be used to START research, not to DO research.


----------



## CaretakerDad (Aug 24, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> Lol that shorthand. We have our own little language..I hated it in college, they teach classes for it
> I actually got a new job in r&d so I don't have to worry about that anymore.
> I'm loving it too. Compounding meds was fine I guess but intellectually wasn't there for me
> 
> ...


There are a number of things you don't know about me.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 24, 2014)

CaretakerDad said:


> A
> 
> Any idiot (you included) can contribute to Wikipedia, no credible institution or researcher cites Wikipedia. Yes it can be used to START research, not to DO research.


LOL you're a hoot.

I bet people like to have conversations with you all the damn time.

Someones mad they get proven wrong by wikipedia all the damn time and is trying to discredit it me thinks.


----------

